# Charlie, Fred and George- Male Mice- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
Mickelmarsh Mouse House Rodent Rescue
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: FANCY MICE










Number of animals: 3
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born mid Mar 2013
Name(s): Charlie, Fred and George 
Colours: Ginger (longhair), Dove/Grey+White and Ginger+White
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner became overwhelmed.
Temperament: Sweet boys that are able to be handled but are still getting used to it. 
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: As they are still very small they will need a cage with narrow bar spacing.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Charlie has been reserved pending neuter.

Fred and George are looking for a home together.


----------

